
Vue Router – Essential and Advanced Patterns - ahmaman
https://nordschool.com/vue-router
======
ahmaman
Hey folks!

I wrote a guide about the Vue router including all the essential concepts and
more advanced patterns.

Example of the topics covered are:

\- Routes Using props \- Nested routes \- Dynamic routing & Router param \-
Route guards \- Wild card routes \- Router transitions \- Lazy-loading routes
\- Navigation Resolution Flow

Any feedback is appreciated, cheers!

